

Why does the world still need the Mozilla Foundation? - pwg
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/02/why-does-the-world-still-need-the-mozilla-foundation/

======
csmattryder
We need the Mozilla Foundation for it's values, not it's software.

Things like setting up a free SSL CA [0], and lobbying alongside the EFF are
what Mozilla should focus on, privacy advocacy isn't something folks would
reject.

But I have been playing with Mozilla's Rust, and I think even if FF drops out
of the game, Mozilla should certainly focus on making sure this language
reaches production-ready status.

[0] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/certificate-
authority-...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/certificate-authority-
encrypt-entire-web)

------
coding4all
Because Google, Apple, and Microsoft decided profit was better than true
choice and freedom. Their products are almost malware at this point.

